# Valentine's Day



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How was everyone's Valentine's Day? Here my hubs and I don't really celebrate holidays much except for the kiddos. around the time instead of exchanging gifts we try to "splurge" on what the other might have been wanting for a while. So a few weeks ago I got him a new desk chair because he has a herniated disk, and he got me a new keurig. I love me some coffee, mmmmmm


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like a winner CM!! We don't normally celebrate it, but I found out that he got me something so I picked him up a card a small cake, chocolate, of course!!! Then I found out what he got me because it didn't come in on time. I'll post a picture here when it comes in. Of coyrse with my hubby, it's a spoof!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> How was everyone's Valentine's Day? Here my hubs and I don't really celebrate holidays much except for the kiddos. around the time instead of exchanging gifts we try to "splurge" on what the other might have been wanting for a while. So a few weeks ago I got him a new desk chair because he has a herniated disk, and he got me a new keurig. I love me some coffee, mmmmmm


I certainly would have chosen a Kuering over flowers (if asked)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had a kuerig a few years ago. It was so expensive to buy coffee for it because Jim can drink a whole pot. I only drink 2 cups a day, then water or something else. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We don't really 'celebrate' Valentine's Day either but we did make some homemade chocolate dipped strawberries and had a bottle of nice champagne.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Joe has learned the way to my heart is through coffee or a new book.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We grilled a ribeye for me and a swordfish steak for him-it was 19 out there and hubby had to put on snowsuit and boots to do it.It was a good dinner but I baked a potato,it was huge so we were going to split it but it was rotten on the inside.Also made cheddar cheese biscuits and salad with "super spinach"mix and avocado,2 super foods.I planned on going out yesterday to pick up marked-down Valentine Day candy but didn't-I guess I didn't want it too much.There's always Easter candy!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

My GF and I did hand dipped strawberries in chocolate. It was fun.


----------

